# Anyone in Gijon



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like I'll possibly be in Gijon for a day or two in either mid to late June.
Does anyone have any 1st hand knowledge of city, specifically areas to avoid. I'm pretty good at finding the tourist stuff. Also, is the city small enough to cover on foot, if not how is the city bus system. I would prefer to not rent a car, just walk to where I need to go except to and from the airport to the hotel of course.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

ars338 said:


> Looks like I'll possibly be in Gijon for a day or two in either mid to late June.
> Does anyone have any 1st hand knowledge of city, specifically areas to avoid. I'm pretty good at finding the tourist stuff. Also, is the city small enough to cover on foot, if not how is the city bus system. I would prefer to not rent a car, just walk to where I need to go except to and from the airport to the hotel of course.


I have a flat in Candas (about 8 miles west on the coast). Gijon is largely a modern city but with several interesting historic bits. My spanish family largely use it for nightlife. It has a great beach but Asturias is not short of those.

But if you like to get around the local transport is great. FEVE is a narrow guage railway. You can get to Aviles (don't be put off by the industrial surroundings - it has a heart of Asturian gold) and lots of places on its network. It's cheap. RENFE (normal trains) can get you to Oviedo quicker than FEVE (Oviedo is well worth a look if you like cities and I think much more interesting than Gijon).

Buses run on time. just go to the office at the bus station and buy a return. Some of the coastal villages out to the east are well worth a visit.

But to get to the many beautiful deserted beaches or the picos de Europe you will need a car.

Yes you can walk Gijon. Wandered most areas and never had a problem anywhere with any body.

Do check out dates of the fiestas. In Candas we seem to have one every weekend in the summer - the bagpipe and the sardine fiestas are my favourites.

Asturians are friendly souls who enjoy cider (more to that than you might think and entertaining), great food, a certain republican independance, and are great to chat to. 

Asturias gets a fair amount of rain even in summer but it doesn't last long most of the time.

When you get to the airport the bus which might be hourly (or two hourly) costs 6Es compared to possibly 40Es by taxi. Timetable easily found in the obvious bus platforms.

Have a great time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Have been to Gijón for a long weekend. It's a small town with a beach, easy to get round. Definitely need to get to the cider, not that I like it that much - it's the ritual around it and some of the cider places are very pretty.
We stayed near this park which was very nice, but we were with 6 children!!

Parque de Isabel La Católica - Google Maps


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

I live in Asturias and know Gijon. It's a young and trendy place with lots of life and energy.

Getting around the whole city will be easy by foot. Perfect for a day or two. 

The beach is nice but may not be sunbathing weather in June. 

No places to avoid as such.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

I wanted to add to my post.


----------



## ars338 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the information. 
It will only be a quick business stop, likely just a morning arrival and next morning departure. 
I love to get out and explore new cities on these trips, much more fun than spending your free time in a hotel lounge.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

NorthernLass said:


> I live in Asturias


Northernlass I'd appreciate any thoughts on your life there. As you can see above I spend a lot of time in Candas but also have family in Madrid, Jaen and Seville - and need to be in blightie frequently for work - but each year I get a little more time 'up north' and never miss the bagpipe festival (yeah sad I know).

In particular I be interested to know if you have found your spanish becoming Asturian and how you get on with the locals? 

If you have a minute anything you could share would be appreciated There seem so few of us northern Expats


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Northernlass I'd appreciate any thoughts on your life there. As you can see above I spend a lot of time in Candas but also have family in Madrid, Jaen and Seville - and need to be in blightie frequently for work - but each year I get a little more time 'up north' and never miss the bagpipe festival (yeah sad I know).
> 
> In particular I be interested to know if you have found your spanish becoming Asturian and how you get on with the locals?
> 
> If you have a minute anything you could share would be appreciated There seem so few of us northern Expats


We are rare - Brits in northern spain, but we are around in the nooks and crannies. There are a few where my husband works too. 

You definitely need good spanish to live around here. My children all speak fluent spanish and are learning Asturiano at school. I am learning slowly but surely. But with children keeping me busy, it is a long process. 

As for the Asturianos I find are quite reserved but will at least say hello. Most people know of me and my family and know that we are English and are hesitate to talk to me in Spanish (so getting practice is hard). Some try out their English on me and "help me out" instead. 

On the whole, we are enjoying our time here and will have many great memories of Asturias.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

NorthernLass said:


> We are rare - Brits in northern spain, but we are around in the nooks and crannies.


Maybe that is what attracts me most 

My wife is sevillana and I have no problems with castellano (within limits) but I'm thinking more of going native as it were. I can't now imagine living in any other region than Asturias (in part for despite my wife being from Seville she cannot stand the heat. Even an Asturian summer gets here running for the shade).

Living in a tourist village it is a bit different. Some of our neighbours are not from Asturias and I think a seaside village is a bit different from inland or non touristy coastal parts. I'm recognised in the local bars and shops and my neighbours are happy to chat so I can practise as I like.

But who knows where in Asturias we will end up. Thus my interest in your thoughts and many thanks for sharing them. Clearly inland we can go for a bigger property but that would put us in real Asturias. Equally we may stay in Candas as the more time passes the more I feel at home there. May even take up the bagpipes and join the village band as my flamenco guitar playing seems in little demand.

Well enjoy and tx Northernlass (your tag conjures up Yorkshire, does it apply to your UK roots as well as your spanish llocation?)


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am doing a blog on another forum where I am looking for 2010 ways to say "good luck" 

Is there a specific Asturianú expression please?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I am doing a blog on another forum where I am looking for 2010 ways to say "good luck"
> 
> Is there a specific Asturianú expression please?


Sorry Steve I tried the brains of Asturias and after 3 bottles of cider they came up with "ten suerte"  As you will note that is not even Asturiano. 

After another 2 bottles they offered "Boa sorte" which is Galician I believe.

"Break a leg" as in the theatre just made them order more cider.

Now had you asked for 2010 expressions for "my glass is empty" then they reckon no probs


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks, I wish you " Pots of money and full glasses" then.


----------



## windscreen_doctor (Feb 23, 2010)

ars338 said:


> Looks like I'll possibly be in Gijon for a day or two in either mid to late June.
> Does anyone have any 1st hand knowledge of city, specifically areas to avoid. I'm pretty good at finding the tourist stuff. Also, is the city small enough to cover on foot, if not how is the city bus system. I would prefer to not rent a car, just walk to where I need to go except to and from the airport to the hotel of course.


hi, me and my girlfriend live in Gijon and have lived here for 2 years , we have a saying in Gijon , anywhere in Gijon is 10 minutes away, hope this answers your question !!


----------



## windscreen_doctor (Feb 23, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> I live in Asturias and know Gijon. It's a young and trendy place with lots of life and energy.
> 
> Getting around the whole city will be easy by foot. Perfect for a day or two.
> 
> ...


oh, me and my girlfriend live in Gijon aswell!!!,, hmmm small world aint it ,,, hehehehe


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

windscreen_doctor said:


> oh, me and my girlfriend live in Gijon aswell!!!,, hmmm small world aint it ,,, hehehehe




That makes about 12 of us Brits in Asturias now,...:clap2:

It is lovely up here. Are you working here? 

I am planning to go to Gijon this weekend. We don't live in Gijon but are thinking of moving there soon.

Do you like it there?


----------



## windscreen_doctor (Feb 23, 2010)

NorthernLass said:


> That makes about 12 of us Brits in Asturias now,...:clap2:
> 
> It is lovely up here. Are you working here?
> 
> ...


Yes I work here and we like it here we live close to plaza begona


----------



## zapatero (Aug 29, 2010)

windscreen_doctor said:


> Yes I work here and we like it here we live close to plaza begona


Hi there,

Any advice on what kind of job can be found for an English speaker here in Gijon ?

Me and my wife moved here 2 months ago. Learning spanish.

Thx


----------



## windscreen_doctor (Feb 23, 2010)

zapatero said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Any advice on what kind of job can be found for an English speaker here in Gijon ?
> 
> ...


Do you speak Spanish aswell ??


----------



## zapatero (Aug 29, 2010)

windscreen_doctor said:


> Do you speak Spanish aswell ??


Well I do both quite well . But my wife´s english is better as she graduated master´s degree in the US, and she is intensively studying spanish. 

Any suggestions ¿? Thx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

zapatero said:


> Well I do both quite well . But my wife´s english is better as she graduated master´s degree in the US, and she is intensively studying spanish.
> 
> Any suggestions ¿? Thx


Zapatero, in this rotten economy be creative! It sounds as if your wife and you have studied - school starts soon, could you do some tutoring? It's not the best nor highest paying job, but "_para salir del apuro_..." 

Get your Spanish up to speed ASAP to be competitive in the Spanish market. Good luck!


----------

